# Auditing evaluation sheet



## DeKoderPL27 (Apr 4, 2011)

Hi

I need to build an evaluation form for my providers and managers to evaluate my work 
Any ideas for questions I could put on that form?? or any guidelines where I can find any tamplets?

thanks a lot


----------



## btadlock1 (Apr 4, 2011)

DeKoderPL27 said:


> Hi
> 
> I need to build an evaluation form for my providers and managers to evaluate my work
> Any ideas for questions I could put on that form?? or any guidelines where I can find any tamplets?
> ...



I used to use this one:
http://www.e-medtools.com/Aqua_Medicare_Coding_Worksheet.html

It's pretty good, but it didn't let me make the comments I wanted to add on specific things in the documentation that needed it, so I made my own in Excel. I can send you that, too, if you want, but I'll probably have to email it, because of the size. If you decide that you do, then you can save a copy of it and change it up to fit your needs - it's a good start! You just need to be comfortable with whatever you use.

There are a bunch of audit tools online - just search for it on Yahoo. (I'm not a spokesperson for Yahoo, by the way - I've just found that it pulls better results most of the time when I'm searching for this kind of stuff) 

Let me know if you'd like that spreadsheet/audit tool.


----------



## DeKoderPL27 (Apr 4, 2011)

*audit evaluation sheet*

Brandi....

Thats a great tool but I meant an "evaluation sheet" more for the providers to grade my work....if I meet their expectations on education .

Thank you


----------



## btadlock1 (Apr 4, 2011)

DeKoderPL27 said:


> Brandi....
> 
> Thats a great tool but I meant an "evaluation sheet" more for the providers to grade my work....if I meet their expectations on education .
> 
> Thank you



I see...that might be harder to come by...How does your audit/education process work? Do you have one-on-one discussions with the providers, or group training, or do you just send a report to them (without meeting in person)? Are they getting re-audited after education?

What kind of feedback are you wanting? A few different kinds:
-How they feel about the accuracy of your auditing
-Did they understand where you got your answers/information
-Do they think that they learned something/benefitted from the audit
-Suggestions on what they'd like to see added

It's just going to depend on your goals, and the structure of your employer's compliance program. If I were you, I'd probably just make a short survey covering questions like the ones I mentioned above (with multiple choice answers, when possible - like a fast-food customer survey), and leave a place for comments, or ask one open-ended question to get some thoughtful feedback. I'd definitely keep it *short *(something that can be completed quickly - 2 minutes or so), and uncomplicated. You're already imposing on their time by just doing the audit, so they're not likely to be thrilled about spending another 15 or 20 minutes giving you feedback, if they do it at all. (Who actually _likes_ performance surveys?)

Anyways, maybe that'll help! Good luck!


----------



## DeKoderPL27 (Apr 4, 2011)

*Audit evaluation sheet*

yes I meet with them one on one....and I need kind of survey questions just to see How I'm doing and what areas I need to work on

Thank you for all your help ...much apreciated


----------



## melzinser (Apr 6, 2011)

*Love the feedback form idea!*

Of course, that would be a great way to match my efforts to my provider's needs.  I find myself running around "putting out fires" as much as running a structured internal audit, education and compliance program.  I think a form like this would help focus my efforts. PLEASE share with me anything you find at mzinser@ohio-ortho.com and I will work on one myself as well.


----------



## DeKoderPL27 (Apr 6, 2011)

*audit evaluation sheet*

yes please give us some ideas .......!!!


----------

